# Now I have a lung nodule



## javynliz

Hi guys. I'm soo scared right now. I went to a cardiologist. Long story short she thought I could have a blood clot in my lung. I had a CT scan done and they found a nodule in my lung. I have a nodule in my thyroid, in my lung, and a lymph node that is hard and palpable in my breast. This is all on my right side. Anyone else have this? Normal? They want me to do a PET scan. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Octavia

Well, I would certainly be concerned...it doesn't sound normal to me. What are your next steps?


----------



## javynliz

Next step is PET scan. I'm going to a bigger city for that I think. I'm trying not to stress. I'm obviously thinking cancer.


----------



## webster2

Try not to stress, if you can.... we're here for you.


----------



## javynliz

Thank you!!


----------



## jenny v

Deep breaths and try not to worry too much (although I imagine that's not easy!). I think fear is greater when things are unknown, your mind comes up with so many scary possibilities. When are you having the PET scan?


----------



## javynliz

Thanks soo much for the response! I am not sure when I can get the pet scan. I plan on calling the Doctor tomorrow. My GP is out of the office until Monday. I'm going to try and get the Cardiologist to order it for me. The waiting game is no fun. I do feel one step closer to figuring out why Im still feeling soo crappy.


----------



## susieintexas

I'm surprised they are doing a pet instead of a needle biopsy esp on the thyroid node and the breast lump.


----------



## javynliz

They said the lump in breast is lymph node. I had an ultrasound and mammo of it. I actually have 2 nodules in my lung. I have an enlarged lymph node in my lung. I also have an enlarged thymus as well. The Endo didn't want to do FNA until it got bigger. I had the PET scan done but won't know results until next week.


----------



## Andros

javynliz said:


> Next step is PET scan. I'm going to a bigger city for that I think. I'm trying not to stress. I'm obviously thinking cancer.


Good; I am glad to hear this. It needs to be investigated further.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.


----------



## javynliz

Andros,

Thank you. I'm not scared of cancer really. I'm scared of them saying "normal" and not knowing why I still feel awful. I'm still hypo. I know it. I think my adrenals are not functioning properly. Idk. Need a new Endo. Good ones are hard to find.


----------



## javynliz

Doctor called and told me that my PET scan showed a benign nodule. She said it had low metabolic activity. I didn't tell her that I was juicing the day before...so I didn't really follow the low carb diet. I picked up the packet too late and didn't read it until after I had already juiced all day. Oh well. Anyways, she said it looks like a possible hematoma. I haven't had any injuries to my lungs. I don't know what that could be from. I'm more concerned about why I'm getting nodules in the first place. Plus, I have swollen lymph nodes. One in my lung in particular is over 1cm. Plus, my thymus is swollen. Your thymus is supposed to shrink with age and be replaced with fat. I'm confused. The next step is a Stress test with an echocardiogram on Thursday. She said we will discuss any other concerns I have on that day. I do like that my Doctor calls me personally to go over my results. She is a pretty good Cardiologist. Anyone have any insight into this issue?


----------



## Andros

javynliz said:


> Doctor called and told me that my PET scan showed a benign nodule. She said it had low metabolic activity. I didn't tell her that I was juicing the day before...so I didn't really follow the low carb diet. I picked up the packet too late and didn't read it until after I had already juiced all day. Oh well. Anyways, she said it looks like a possible hematoma. I haven't had any injuries to my lungs. I don't know what that could be from. I'm more concerned about why I'm getting nodules in the first place. Plus, I have swollen lymph nodes. One in my lung in particular is over 1cm. Plus, my thymus is swollen. Your thymus is supposed to shrink with age and be replaced with fat. I'm confused. The next step is a Stress test with an echocardiogram on Thursday. She said we will discuss any other concerns I have on that day. I do like that my Doctor calls me personally to go over my results. She is a pretty good Cardiologist. Anyone have any insight into this issue?


Bumping up in case anybody here has experience or info to share.


----------



## jenny v

I don't have any insights, unfortunately, but I would suggest printing out what you wrote and taking it with you to your appointment on Thursday. You seem to have a bunch of well thought out questions and I've always found it helpful to write them out before I see my doc since it's so easy to get sidetracked.


----------

